# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La investigación sobre la desalinizadora de Escombreras se extiende a 20 organismos públicos

## NoRegistrado

> La Fiscalía ha solicitado a unas 20 empresas y organismos públicos información sobre la desalinizadora de Escombreras, dentro de la investigación que trata de aclarar el uso que se iba a dar a los volúmenes de agua que ésta preveía producir y, en concreto, si existía un concierto supuestamente ilegal para que sirvieran para abastecer a la macrourbanización 'Novo Carthago'.
> 
> En el marco de esta misma investigación, agentes de la Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil se personaron este lunes en las instalaciones de la desalinizadora de Escombreras, en Cartagena, para requerir la entrega de diversa documentación.
> Las investigaciones comenzaron hace unos meses, tras la denuncia presentada por el abogado murciano Diego de Ramón, quien analizó la memoria del informe del Tribunal de Cuentas y observó "anomalías". A partir de ahí, comenzó a sacar conclusiones sobre los contratos que la Consejería de Agricultura había firmado en materia de desaladoras, con ayuda y sin ayudas públicas.
> 
> Según informaron fuentes de la investigación, la Fiscalía quiere conocer si ha habido, en esas "anomalías" algún ilícito penal como malversación o fraude o se trataba de una mala gestión. La investigación, que se ha iniciado y no está relacionado de momento con ningún otro caso, se centra en saber si dicha desalinizadora está infrautilizada, ya que al parecer de los millones de metros cúbicos previstos en un principio, se usa el 10 por ciento.
> 
> La Fiscalía tampoco entiende la razón por la cual la Administración tiene dos vínculos contractuales, es decir, por qué paga a una empresa la gestión para servir el agua y a otra empresa diferente por el arriendo.
> 
> ...


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201411...118190458.html
Otra vez se repite lo mismo. Privatizamos las ganancias, socializamos las pérdidas.

Chanchullazo al amparo de la corrupción al amparo de Nova Carthago, por la cual está imputado el consejero de Agricultura, el conocido en temas de agua Cerdá.
Y como siempre, indemnizaciones ficticias e infladas. ¿Y quien está detrás? No me lo puedo creer: Florentino Pérez, que no termina una obra, como el proyecto Castor o ésta, o si la termina es con un sobrecosto del cuádruple, como la presa de Castrovido que aún no ha terminado.

Alguna vez terminará una obra Florentino en presupuesto o a tiempo?. Mejor dicho, alguna vez terminará una obra?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

No conozco el tema, ni bien, ni mal, así que lo que digo es sólo una "sensación". Y la sensación que a uno se le queda tras leer esto, es que la persecución a las desaladoras por parte del gobierno murciano ronda la ilegalidad. Persecución motivada por intereses políticos, claro está. Por eso creo que es una estupenda noticia que estos chanchullos salgan a la luz, probablemente se acabará sabiendo la verdad y se empezarán a usar las desaladoras y se podrá dejar agua en el Tajo, que al final es lo que me importa a mí.

----------


## Jonasino

> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201411...118190458.html
>  ¿Y quien está detrás? No me lo puedo creer: Florentino Pérez, que no termina una obra, como el proyecto Castor o ésta, o si la termina es con un sobrecosto del cuádruple, como la presa de Castrovido que aún no ha terminado.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


La presa de Castrovido su contratista es FCC y no ACS

Foto subida por jasg555 en otro hilo:

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cierto, error, lo reconozco. ACS licitó pero no lo consiguió, no habría suficiente jabón.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

